# [LogoIdeen] "HeartBeat" - Herz in Photoshop?



## Danielku15 (4. August 2008)

Hallo Leute.
Zuerst mal der Hintergrund:
Wir arbeiten gerade an einem Projekt für eine Firma, Name: HeartBeat Visualizer.
Wir versuchen nun zurzeit ein gutes Logo für dieses Produkt zu finden. Ideen haben wir bereits, jedoch fehlt es noch an dem gewissen Extra. Das Problem ist dass es professionell wirkt, und nicht zu kitschig oder sogar in die falsche Richtunga ausartet. 

Unsere Idee war es, ein Herz zu erstellen, mit einem Overlay eines EKGs. Ein weiterer Einfall war es, eine EKG-Linie in Form eines Herzens zu erstellen. Das Problem dabei ist jedoch dass diese Form weder Icon noch Dokumententauglich ist. 

Nun ist unsere Frage ob ihr Ideen bezüglich eines Herzens mit EKG habt. Tutorials zu Herzformen findet man zwar wie Sand am Meer, jedoch lassen diese "BilligTutorials" in den "QuickAndDirty" Herzformen sehr zu Wünschen übrig. Ungeachtet dessen ist das Problem weniger die Form, sondern die optimale Darstellung der Formfüllung. Eine professionelle Darstellung eines Herzens ist nicht immer leicht. 

Ich bin gerne für eure Ideen und Denkanstöße offen und hoffe auf eure Anteilnahme. 

[Edit] 
Bisherige Ideensammlung vergessen hochzuladen. 
Das rechte Logo wurde von uns entworfen, die Linken zwei wurden im Web als Denkanstoß geladen. 
Die Quelle des Oberen Linken ist mir im Moment nicht bekannt (stammt von einem Teammitarbeiter), jedoch das EKG wurde auf Photobucket entdeckt: 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/heartbeat/chelseabacardi/heartbeat.jpg?o=53

Das Blau des original Firmenlogos ist (R:2, G:69, B:139) / #02458b. Also der Farbton neigt ins Blau-Grüne überzugehen. Sollte sich also auch in diesem Bereich bewegen.


Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## ZodiacXP (4. August 2008)

Was ist wenn du das V von Visualizer irgendwie durch einfach geschwungene Linien darüber zu einem Herz machst? oder das Herz nimmst und das V oder gar das ganze Wort teil des EKG's sind? 

Nur Ideen von mir. Hab mit Logos usw. nich viel am Hut


----------

